# Friesians



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe we have a couple friesian owners on here but me not being familiar with them I would love to hear some advice. Now keep in mind that tho I am wanting to educate my friesian knowledge further I am not looking into buying for myself :lol: I love them and I think they are stunning but know of someone who might be buying one and so my wheels got turning.

Let's say I were to start looking into buying a friesian, what are some things I should be looking at that are specific to them? are there any comfo faults or health problems specific to that breed? are there characteristics that are both good/bad that I should be looking for? 

what is the average height and weight of a well bred friesian? what are things YOU would be asking when searching for the right friesian?

Thanks guys.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Are friesians hot to ride? I was told they aren't but it seems to me like they really are more sensitive and react more than your more common breed. What are they like undersaddle? I always tell people to choose a purebred vs a cross when buying a horse BUT if you lived in a hunter/jumper populated area, would you think a purebred friesian or a cross be more of a resale appropriate decision? As I said, I would never go for anything but a purebred. To me there are so many horses around and the economy has been so bad for so long that owning a papered horse only makes sense to me (not putting anyone down by any means) but I find it would be safer to go that way but curious to hear what others have to say.

Purebred Friesians:
Drool...I ADORE black horses, so stunning.





I would love to sit this horse's canter:















Friesian Crosses:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just found this, thought it was pretty funny and had to post it, a western pleasure/friesian class :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oooh, I love that last cross. I'm not going to be of any help but I'm wondering the same thing you are. I've never ridden a friesian myself so I'm interested to hear what people have to say other than they're pretty


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a friesian cross, so I couldn't tell you really about the full-breds. I have heard that the full bred friesians are very people-oriented and gentle, though like any breed, some will be hot.  I have a feeling most aren't. 

There are many Friesian cross registries, so these horses (if well bred) still have papers and are recognized by the USDF and USEF. Beware with crosses--if a BYB gets a hold of a cross or a unfortunate friesian, this is where the really poor, awkward looking crosses come in (Poorly conformed mare with an even poorer stud... If a Friesian is bred with a stock horse (paint, QH), DO NOT BUY, lol! The stock breeds normally do not cross well at all)! With crosses, resale is all over the board--if the horse has quality parents and a good show record, they can command a price the same as a full, or more.
I have a cross colt now, and he is one of the nicest-tempered babies I've had the chance to work with. Level-headed, people friendly, but still sensitive enough so that he's not 'dull'.
The problem with riding fulls' is that they were never intended to jump/gallop etc.--these are your typical carriage horses, not riding ones! They were made to trot, which is why a lot of full bloods have weak hocks and croups. (See all the hock action in some of these horses? German's call these kind of horses 'leg movers'. Which is BAD, because you want a 'back mover'! The leg action does not actually do anything for collection, it's just pretty.) There are a few full-blooded lines out there that have a more 'modern' sport horse look, but if someone is looking to jump then a full is usually out of the question (I say usually... you'll probably pay a PRETTY penny to get a full that jumps well!). With the influence of warmbloods on the breed, they are begining to build horses that can jump and gallop well. The older more baroque fulls do okay in dressage, but despite their kind natures it usually takes a talented trainer to bring out the best in them, for they are often downhill and like previously mentioned, they're (comparitively) weaker hind ends take a while to truly condition well.

Heights and Weights REALLY vary, depending on what 'model' you get, lol! The Sport horses tend to be above 16 hands and a little thinner, but the baroque horses can be anywhere from 15.2-17 hands and have a LOT of substance to them.

Hope this helped!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic response, thank you for taking the time to type this up. That answer a lot of my questions and more. How did you find your guy? how did you know what kind of cross was a good cross?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

My little tyke is from Florida, by a fantastic breeder who is listed on the Friesian cross Website. I found him through a warmbloods-for-sale? I think, can't remember! lol

Good crosses result, usually, in good conformation. I was lucky enough to see pictures of my boy when he was first born to get a decent idea of his conformation when full-grown. Warmbloods cross very nicely in my opinion. A lot of breeders are breeding a 'georgian grand', which is a FriesianXsaddlebred cross, but to me their necks look really... giraffe-like. They have 'warlanders'--friesiansxandulsians, but they occasionally come out too thick (but some are REALLY PRETTY! WANT! lol), and your typical FriesianXTB, which is a good general sport horse.

Good crosses are usually just a result of good parents. If they have show records/good conformation, good chance is you'll get a good baby! If they are unknown, or have 'good bloodlines' but they've never done anything other then eat, don't buy a baby.  The parents have to have the same conformation in a way... this is why FriesianXstock horse crosses look so terrible. Friesians are built with high-set necks and somewhat long backs... and stock horses are built with low necks for pleasure/cow work and Long backs... so you get a really awkward necked, LONG backed baby with no gaits conductive to sport work! lol

Let me dig up some pictures of my colt so you can take a look at him.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

(I have a huge inability to post pictures on the site, so here are the links. ^^ )
Baby:
Picasa Web Albums - Kelly - Baltic

Current:

Picasa Web Albums - Kelly - Baltic

We've got a lot of growing to do, but he's a great little guy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning photo of him as a baby. That's fantastic! would you ever consider a full bred friesian as your next horse? what did you find were the advantages of buying a cross? how old is he now?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

He's almost a year now.  Thanks! 

I really want to event with him, so I needed a horse with more stamina and a good, ground covering canter/gallop. Fulls are not known for these attributes, as they have a more 'up' and almost wasteful canter (when it comes to long distances and jumping), a pretty poor jump seeing as they're body isn't always made to do it (I've seen a few with really nice ones, though...  ). His father, a German warmblood (who does the 'eventing' whilst pulling the carts, lol), has a fantastic jump, good bloodlines/personality, and for me, the advantage in eventing for a cross is much much higher. Fulls just seem too heavy, and too much knee-action, to be good for long distances. (I do know of a few full drafts who event/jump... but their stride is long rather then UP!)

With that being said, if I ever wanted to do straight dressage (which I wouldn't mind either ^^), I would have no problem with choosing a full. I would be very picky, however, to make sure they didn't have a TON of hock action or a weak croup. They are out there, but they're not hugely common.

I really love the look, but wanted something a little more 'sporty', so I went with the cross.  My colt will get feathering, his tail is already wavey, and his mane will come in quite long. They tend to keep all of the 'pretty frieisan' aspects, just in a sport-horse package. I really like the black ones, however I DID see a buckskin mare cross who was absolutely gorgeous--same friesian attributes in a different color.  I would definitely by a pinto friesian cross (without stock horse blood) in a heart beat, as well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what a great thread!! Thank you so much Kelly!! You're awesome.

Mayfieldk, what great responses!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wow, what a great thread!! Thank you so much Kelly!! You're awesome.
> 
> Mayfieldk, what great responses!!


You are very welcome.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Are friesians hot to ride?


NONE of the Friesians I've known/ridden are hot! They can be quite lazy actually  Now, my Friesian (RIP) was pretty spooky about things, so she might've been "hot" but she died before she was ever started. But even not being broke, she let us sit on her while she was laying down 


























There are different registries out there that will register a Friesian. But when I buy another, like my girl, it will be FHANA/FPS registered. They range in height and build (usually around 16h but can be shorter or taller... my friend's is 17.1 or 17.2). There are the more modern sport horse build and the older style heavier type. I bought my girl though Sue at Legacy Friesians and I had a great experience. She arranged my girl's import and all that, and she also has horses in the states. www.legacyfriesians.com I beleive. 

Friesians are wonderful horses. Beautiful and a wonderful people loving personality  I can't wait to have another, but we've decided not to buy one until we move (and the way the housing market is right now, who knows when that will be!)

Jessi


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh gosh so sorry to hear you went thru that. What happened if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, I just saw this thread! A lot of good answers already. I know I've posted this before, but here is an excellent article on some of the foibles and particulars of the breed, as well as tips on what to look for when buying:
So, You Want to Own a Friesian?

More good stuff here (with some articles by dressage riders about what to look for):
About the Friesian Breed

As with all horses, I would say: buy with an eye to what you want to do with the horse. Some Friesians are definitely more suited to driving than riding. 

From a riding standpoint, they do feel a bit different. These are basic things I noticed; the dressage writers in the link I posted earlier go into much more detail about the differences in training Friesians:

A) They are wiiiide horses to ride. Fills up your legs and then some!

B) While they aren't necessarily that tall, the ones I've ridden have big movement and a lot of power. The only thing I've ridden that I can compare it to is my old instructor's 17.1 Hanoverian gelding, he felt like that too. Step on the gas too hard, and you get left behind if you aren't prepared.

C) They have very upright necks, which feels odd when you start riding them, feels very in-your-face at first. 

All the horses I have had contact with have been very people-oriented and calm. My yearling is incredibly level-headed; people at my barn are always commenting on how well-behaved he is, so I know its not just me being a loving mom Both of his parents are like this as well. Not to say they are ALL like this, but that is my experience.

ed. one thing I'll add: they can often be a challenge to fit when it comes to buying tack.


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

I LOVE friesians!! I went to a horse academy in Germany and I saw millions of them all over the place...it was like I had died and gone to Friesian heaven :lol::lol:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sara said:


> As with all horses, I would say: buy with an eye to what you want to do with the horse. Some Friesians are definitely more suited to driving than riding.
> 
> From a riding standpoint, they do feel a bit different. These are basic things I noticed; the dressage writers in the link I posted earlier go into much more detail about the differences in training Friesians:
> 
> ...


 
I'm a current Friesian owner (and fan for 20 plus years). I agree with *Sara* here. 

When buying, I would definetly go right to a reputable person within the breed to talk and ask questions. Such people will also assist you in finding the proper match. Like Sara said, they will direct you to a horse suited to what you want to do with them, and not the first "Oooo-Aaaah" looking Friesian you find in your price range. *CheyAut* mentioned Sue at Legacy Friesians and I second that...Sue is lovely! Also, Pam Gish at Signature Friesians or Anneke at Anneke's Friesians are both great to talk to!! 

Not to mention the breed regisrties. Like *CheyAut*, I am a firm believer and member of the FHANA/KFPS, the true Dutch registry. They have stricter rules when it comes to breeding and registering but it keeps the breed purer. Now, if you want something more "sporty" then you could look into the FHS, the German registry. They have an eye for competitors. 

Remember, Friesians were bred by farmers in the Netherlands to be haulers and plowers, then they were used to pack knights in armour, and then almost going extinct until Royalty favoured them to shuttle their coaches (and also for harness racing) and this brought about the exaggereted, animated trot. You weren't meant to sit atop these horses and enjoy the ride. :wink: *Sara *said it about riding them...Powerhouses! I remember my first trot on TJ...yee haw!! :shock:

As for tack, you find many dealers have Friesian specific tack nowadays.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> NONE of the Friesians I've known/ridden are hot! They can be quite lazy actually  Now, my Friesian (RIP) was pretty spooky about things, so she might've been "hot" but she died before she was ever started.


Actually, to talk about undesirable traits, it's a little known breed characteristic that Friesians ARE spooky. They really are big pansies, and they get ALL their confidence from their rider/handler. They are, however, not dangerous horses. The are not flighty or stupid...Friesian spooking is described like a scared cat...they will "puff themselves up to look big" and face what startled them. The most they will do is spin around then come back to see what spooked them. They are highly curious and sober. And as long as you are calm, they will be brave. I think of it as being jumpy, not spooky. Another owner referred to it as "FFA" (Full Friesian Alert), 'cuz the heads go sky high, ears forward, very intent look...rather pretty to look at. TJ's is like that, and will get very "prancy", too. Quite pretty...but it comes off as "a lot of horse" to people who don't understand them.

But they are NOT "hot". A lot of them do tend to be lazy, or sluggish.



CheyAut said:


> They range in height and build (usually around 16h but can be shorter or taller... my friend's is 17.1 or 17.2). There are the more modern sport horse build and the older style heavier type.


Height and Weight does depend on what "type" of Friesian. However, Friesians ARE NOT supposed to be 17 or 18 hands high!!! That is a monster! The tallest should be somewhere in the lower 16hh for a _stallion_. 

The gianormous Friesians seen today were brought about by the appeal to Dressage competitors, which gave birth to the new "Sport" or "Modern" Friesian which also normally has a more Warmblood way of going...aka, you can sit their trot! Even "Baroque" horses should not be that tall, but filled out!! Generally, 15.3hh for mares and geldings is the tradition, even if outdated.

However, the KFPS is recognizing this ongoing trend, and just proposed to Amended the Minimum Height Requirement for inclusion into the Studbook for Mares and Geldings (Stallions remain unchanged).


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> Good crosses result, usually, in good conformation. I was lucky enough to see pictures of my boy when he was first born to get a decent idea of his conformation when full-grown. Warmbloods cross very nicely in my opinion. A lot of breeders are breeding a 'georgian grand', which is a FriesianXsaddlebred cross, but to me their necks look really... giraffe-like. They have 'warlanders'--friesiansxandulsians, but they occasionally come out too thick (but some are REALLY PRETTY! WANT! lol), and your typical FriesianXTB, which is a good general sport horse.
> 
> Good crosses are usually just a result of good parents. If they have show records/good conformation, good chance is you'll get a good baby! If they are unknown, or have 'good bloodlines' but they've never done anything other then eat, don't buy a baby.  The parents have to have the same conformation in a way... this is why FriesianXstock horse crosses look so terrible. Friesians are built with high-set necks and somewhat long backs... and stock horses are built with low necks for pleasure/cow work and Long backs... so you get a really awkward necked, LONG backed baby with no gaits conductive to sport work! lol


I like a lot of what you said about crosses, and agree with your opinions almost to a tee! The only crossbred I do like is Moriesians (Morgan x Friesian) because the breed generally look alike in stature, and they compliment each other. Or Painted Friesians. 

I can see crosses that are done to breed out an "undesirable" trait (usually though, meant in context of a sport). Like the knee action...people with bad backs look at crosses, and that's fine. A lot of breeders of lower standards however, only breed crosses because that will add 5 to 10K to their asking price, and that's where I have issues. Ggrrrr.... :evil:

A popular and older known cross-out is the Arabo Friesian. Friesians are thick, dark skinned and do not have the lung or heart capacity for strenous work outs (and boy! they _don't_ like summer!!! But neither do I, so we match well! :wink, like eventing or Competitive Trail Riding. So practioners of these sports bred them to Arabian stallions (desert horses are completely opposite) for a horse that MUST look all Friesian (to be able to be registered), but be able to preform much, much better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Just found this, thought it was pretty funny and had to post it, a western pleasure/friesian class :lol:
> 
> YouTube - Friesian Amateur Western Pleasure Class 2005


Now THAT is my kind of WP class. It takes a lot of talent and you have to be in good shape to sit an animated trot like that. I am just now figuring that out with my Perch. Whew is he animated. I love fresians, they are beautiful and coming from a bystander, yes they do LOOK very very hot but I think that is just the confo............................Hhhhmmmm, I wonder if they have WP classes at the Percheron shows. :?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

My other point would be to find a good, reputable trainer, and preferably one who has worked with Friesians in the past. I have met three trainers who have worked with them before and they will tell you they _hate _them. :shock: These are the ones you want to stay away from, 'cuz they just don't understand the breed. Also, you will want to work with your horse one on one, because Friesians are ONE OWNER horses (generally they don't make good lesson horses). They build strong bonds with the one they trust. And it is very important to earn their respect!!!

Friesians, and all the other Baroque breeds, are very high maintence horses. They are BIG thinkers. It's like training an Arabian in a sense, you have to be smarter than the horse. They generally need to be worked consistently, or they fall apart in their progression. So if you're a weekend warrior...you may want to look elsewhere. :-|

TJ is an epitome of this... if he sits for a week, he becomes spiteful to work, he will not respect the bit, becomes dull to aides and cues and he _will_ throw a tantrum (that has included spins and baby bucks! Brat!!). But as soon as he knows he won't win, he settles. Friesians like to test you. They will push your buttons and test their boundries. However, they are also very empathic towards their riders, which is sort of a "wanting to please". TJ is GREAT with children and has ponied small kids and those with handicaps. Also, I'm a beginner, and he never does stupid stuff, like bucking, with me on board...but he knows I don't know a lot, so when he's moody he just ignores my cues and gets stubborn. :shock:

They are also PUSHY. They don't know their size, and being curious and nosey, they will inadvertently trample on an unknowing handler. Many first time Friesian owners will tell you this! You must lay down the law from day one! They can be hyper-sensitive to their surroundings too...so if there's a lot going on, they get anxious because they won't know whose party to join. :wink: So you need to come to a mutual respect and understanding at first meeting so your Friesian knows you are the one to trust and follow your lead. 

Another thing is they like to shove you with their nose to say "I love you". TJ always does this to me and other boarders don't understand why I don't disipline him. But it's because if I do, his feelings will be hurt and he'll lose respect for me. :-(

The other thing I find with training most Friesians is you really need to mix up the sessions and routines. They get bored and dull very easily. And when that happens they, again, stop progressing. A lot of Friesians respond VERY well to Natural Horsemanship games, because it keeps them thinking, and having fun. They do like to play!! They have so much child-like personality!! Seriously!! 

Another good resourse is to join the Friesian-L mailing list as it's nothing but owners and breeders. 

There's also a new forum for Friesian fans here Message Board - Home


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Forgot the Moriesians! Dur. I've seen a lot of nice horses come out of there too, you're right.
I've seen some nice Arab/Friesian crosses.... and some BAD ones, because the horse will come out with a body that is LARGE in some areas, and then teeny tiny in others. But, ah, the problem with crossing is usually higher with the Back yard breeders! GR.. I've seen some REALLY BAD crosses trying to be sold for 10k and it makes me angry, because it gives the good crosses a bad rap.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Now THAT is my kind of WP class. It takes a lot of talent and you have to be in good shape to sit an animated trot like that. I am just now figuring that out with my Perch. Whew is he animated. I love fresians, they are beautiful and coming from a bystander, yes they do LOOK very very hot but I think that is just the confo............................Hhhhmmmm, I wonder if they have WP classes at the Percheron shows. :?


*lol* Mine, too! I really want to get TJ neck reining!  W/P classes actually have been quite popular in Friesian shows and nationals these days. So much so Black Sterling Friesians designed their own western saddle after many W/P wins! Granted you won't get the low head set or jog out of a Friesian, but...hey!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> Forgot the Moriesians! Dur. I've seen a lot of nice horses come out of there too, you're right.
> I've seen some nice Arab/Friesian crosses.... and some BAD ones, because the horse will come out with a body that is LARGE in some areas, and then teeny tiny in others. But, ah, the problem with crossing is usually higher with the Back yard breeders! GR.. I've seen some REALLY BAD crosses trying to be sold for 10k and it makes me angry, because it gives the good crosses a bad rap.


I agree, and actually I tend not to like the general Arab x Friesian crosses, either. Big bodies, bad heads and lanky legs. :? But Arabo Friesians have to look full bloodied Friesian to be registered. So kinda' like an android, super Friesian er something.

I know, right?! I've seen like Preisian horses (which just generally look klunky) going for close to 30K and was like "Puuh-lease". :shock:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, about health concerns. There's always Scratches becasue they have feathers and Thrush 'cuz they have real deep grooves in the hoof floor for minor problems. 

More major concerns are joint issues like locking stifle or OCD. Also Dwarfism is kinda' sorta common.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> They really are big pansies, and they get ALL their confidence from their rider/handler.


This really made me laugh: if my boy sees something scary, he'll puff up and circle around to "hide" behind me. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Stunning*

This little colt is STUNNING :shock: I love paints but I they are just not for me. I would be awfully tempted to get this little guy. He is outstanding!

Friesian Sport Horse- Pinto Dressage Prospect


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful colt!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't visited this thread in a while, but thank you so much for all your guys' help. 
I would probably want to get a weanling or yearling. Any tips or advice in what to look for in a weanling/yearling? 
You guys have certainly given me a lot to think about, thank you so much!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

All youngsters can be pretty awkward looking at that stage: Friesians even more so, I think  Big heads, big feet and no balance. When I look at my yearling and then look at his dam, my first thought is usually "I can't believe he's going to look like that in a few years..." Like a lot of babies, you just get glimpses of brilliance. Breed-specific things I would look for (in a dressage horse, anyway) are:

- A good, reaching walk. Not uncommon to see Friesians with less than ideal extension in the walk.
- A trot with less upright knee and hock action and good reaching underneath with the hind legs. A lot of Friesians will let their hind legs trail behind and not really reach under.
-Willingness to stretch forward and down through the head and neck while moving.

Since I have only been involved with the FPS/FHANA horses, I can only speak on that registry. Some of the more noteable dressage-type stallions in North America (though certainly not all) can be found at Iron Spring Farm. Mary Alice Mallone buys her stallions with a strict eye to riding performance. Also, the late Goffert 369 (also of ISF) is a favored sire for dressage horses. I'm a big fan of Heinse. I'm also interested to see how Brend and Meinse do in the upcoming years.

You can find a list of all the North American stallions on the FHANA website (though you may need to find a translator to read their stats sheets):
North American Stallions - FHANA - Friesian Horse Association of North America

Here are some short insights on stallions standing in the US:
Approved Friesian Stallions in the USA Videos


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sara, that is most helpful.. thank you!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Heya,

In the next few years I want to be thinking about what kind of horse I want to buy (like, maybe I will get one in six years) but I want to sort of decide which kind I want before then to give me something to work towards (I work well that way)

Anyway I was thinking a fresian, or friesian cross from what I have heard, but then you cant trust everything you hear. I would be looking for just a pleasure horse to be my friend something I could bond with. I would be just doing general pleasure riding, maybe some small jumps.

I am considering the friesian because I have heard they are generally people orientated, fairly laid back, sensible etc, as well as obviously very beautiful. I know others have asked similar questions but I was just wondering what you all thought, would this be generally suitable? I say generally because as you know all horses are individuals. Thanks 

(Sorry for such a long post, lol)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

(get a Canadian :wink


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Hehe, there are just so many perfect breeds. I will never decide. Its impossible.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a while, but thank you so much for all your guys' help.
> I would probably want to get a weanling or yearling. Any tips or advice in what to look for in a weanling/yearling?
> You guys have certainly given me a lot to think about, thank you so much!


Yeah, Baroque babies are some of the ugliest ducklings!! :lol: "The Horse of Kings" magazine published an article on evaluating young conformation. I can go searching for it on their website and see if it's available as a Back Issue if you'd like?! 

There's two types to look for in Friesians, Riding and Driving. A Riding horse has a medium/short back, slanted crop lower than shoulder, lower neck set, and free long stride with canter. A Driving horse has long back with a higher neck set, sharper angle in shoulder, high trot with snap and lots of air time, and NO canter when free! 

Cantering is often not an easy gait for Friesians at all, but with lots of time can be trained. The gaits should be large and thrusting (think riding in slow motion) and dressage horses tend to be bouncier. Dressage riders look for an overall well-balanced horse with a strong topline, strong well jointed loin and croup w/medium slope and the hind legs placed correctly (reaching well under body) all allows a horse to more easily and to carry himself forward and more uphill. Another factor is the neck...the neck should come on the shoulder at a moderate angle so the horse doesn't have difficulty reaching down & forward to bit in motion. Neck should not be too thick at the poll and throat latch and the length should create a balanced appearance to the overall lenght of the Friesian.

A Riding or Dressage horse should have three good gaits.The walk should show regularity and swing with long, ground covering strides. The trot should show active working hind legs that stride well under body.The shoulder stride freely forward. Friesians have a tendency to be "out behind". The canter should be clear 3 beat gait with good jump and roundness.

In early training of your Friesian the neck is important. Long and low stretching of head and neck is needed to develope their back muscles. Baroque horses are usually naturally collected, but riding collected from the beginning can create a stiff, hollow back.

They are not built to jump because of the angles in their shoulders and everything, plus the amount of weight put into their neck. They are naturally collected and rounded, so they jump well, but excess jumping will put too much weight on their hocks, joints since they have big bones and is not recommended. My boy loves to jump, but he is more Baroque in build so he won't be going higher than he is now, which is 3ft. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow, that is amazing information, thank you Mirrorstage. That was a great help!! 

(I feel bad just writing a couple sentences after you took the time to write that whole amazing post... )


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Oh wow, that is amazing information, thank you Mirrorstage. That was a great help!!
> 
> (I feel bad just writing a couple sentences after you took the time to write that whole amazing post... )


Not at all! :lol: 

Like you I've loved Friesians since I was 8yo. Now I'm 29, so I have over 20 years of Friesian resources and compounded knowledge, plus I finally bought one for myself after working my butt off since I was 16!  

Takes me awhile to get it all my information and thoughts together so it gets kinda' long winded (like all my other posts in this thread! :shock...but it's my favourite topic, so...!!  

Good luck in your search. Just take your time.


----------

